# Finally got rid of the chair



## tokatila (Jan 20, 2016)

No more chairs for me. My neck and posture just can't take it anymore. So today I went and bought a new table from IKEA. It's bigger wider and the best part is that it's has an adjustable height up to 1.25 m; so about 4 feet and 2 inches for SI-unit handicapped. 

Let's see can my lower back take the standing.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jan 20, 2016)

Heh, I just bought myself one of those too. It's pretty great.

I tried the standing 'desk' thing briefly before by just putting a laptop up on a bookshelf as an experiment, but ultimately decided I didn't fancy standing all the time. So an adjustable sit/stand desk is perfect for me - best of both worlds, and I can shift between positions depending on what I'm doing. And unlike my previous desk, it's got enough space for both my piano, computer keyboard and monitors, all right in front and easily accessible. Very happy with mine so far. 

Be prepared for your feet, knees and back aching for a while though.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 20, 2016)

tokatila said:


> No more chairs for me. My neck and posture just can't take it anymore. So today I went and bought a new table from IKEA. It's bigger wider and the best part is that it's has an adjustable height up to 1.25 m; so about 4 feet and 2 inches for SI-unit handicapped.
> 
> Let's see can my lower back take the standing.



And you're a damn good looking man to boot!


----------



## catsass (Jan 20, 2016)

Are skinny jeans a prerequisite?
(I remember when they were simply known as tight jeans)


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2016)

No more chairs is not a so good idea! I suggest you to mix it up! Maybe 70% standing and 30% sitting, but only standing is not the best you can do for your body and health... .


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 20, 2016)

Typically, standing stationary is probably the worst thing you can do for your lower spinal column... gravity and lack of circulation are your two enemies here. Sitting in a standard office chair, I push my weight into the back of the chair rocking it back. Gravity is no longer running parallel along your spine and the added friction can actually decompress the spine. And, of course, rocking gently now and then stimulates some blood flow. Also, putting an elevated rest under the desk to support your feet will help greatly as well - takes pressure off of where your spine and hip meet.

But I feel your pain, and anything is worth a try.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 20, 2016)

*5 Ways Your Standing Desk Is Doing More Harm Than Good*

Sorry, but I'd mix it up a bit.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 20, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> No more chairs is not a so good idea! I suggest you to mix it up! Maybe 70% standing and 30% sitting, but only standing is not the best you can do for your body and health... .



Yeah; fortunately this will become automatically since I compose by piano. So this will be taken care of automatically.



LamaRose said:


> Typically, standing stationary is probably the worst thing you can do for your lower spinal column... gravity and lack of circulation are your two enemies here. Sitting in a standard office chair, I push my weight into the back of the chair rocking it back. Gravity is no longer running parallel along your spine and the added friction can actually decompress the spine. And, of course, rocking gently now and then stimulates some blood flow. Also, putting an elevated rest under the desk to support your feet will help greatly as well - takes pressure off of where your spine and hip meet.



Must make "Jumping jack" - breaks then. 


scarred bunny said:


> Heh, I just bought myself one of those too. It's pretty great.
> 
> Be prepared for your feet, knees and back aching for a while though.


I'm ready; a welcome chance from the neck/traps area at least for a while. 



catsass said:


> Are skinny jeans a prerequisite?
> (I remember when they were simply known as tight jeans)



Sure; you have to prevent the blood going to the legs to keep that brain circulated properly.



Fugdup said:


> *5 Ways Your Standing Desk Is Doing More Harm Than Good*
> 
> Sorry, but I'd mix it up a bit.



Partypooper.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 21, 2016)

"Sitting is the new smoking" is known through many scientific background.

And indeed static standing is not so much of an improvement.

Here in the netherlands there is a neuro scientist doing a lot of work to get people moving on a daily basis.
Simple suggestion for us "sitters" is regular breaks, but more easily; purchase a simple pedal bike for onder your desk ( should be available in any fitness equipment dealer)
and just keep pedaling at a comfortable rate and your blood, nerves and organs keep movement.
And as any good businessmen knows: standing still is going backwards.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 21, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> "Sitting is the new smoking" is known through many scientific background.
> 
> And indeed static standing is not so much of an improvement.
> 
> ...



Let's see how it goes; but I really didn't have a choice here. My neck gets so stiff that I get dizziness/headaches and all the nice stuff that come along with it. 

I'm still going to take breaks and I'm not completely standing still, right know that I'm typing this I'm practicing a little cool club dance moves.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 21, 2016)

tokatila said:


> ll going to take breaks and I'm not completely standing still, right know that I'm typing this I'm practicing a little cool club dance moves.



Make a tutorial of those dance moves. I want to get my back to better condition too! Or.. was that your dance move that the chirpy was doing?


----------



## Jurek (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess everyone should try to find out for himself what´s the best solution. You can read online pros and cons all day long that won´t tell you a single thing about how YOUR body will react to it. Especially if you´re trying to get rid of serious problems like tokatila, when you just have to do something. I feel you, had the exact same problems, it became so bad at times I could´t turn my head anymore and couldn´t lie down or sit up without wanting to call an ambulance.
In my case, it worked wonders switching to the standing desk, because that´s all gone now. Really, simple as that. So I hope it will do good for you, too.

Some tips:
Get some really good shoes! Like Birkenstock or some other ergonomic food-bed. Will make standing much easier.
Move a lot, walk around, stretch … (everybody should do it of course but naturally it comes a lot easier when you´re already standing…)
The first couple of days you try this, you will get tired after half an hour standing up. The intervals get much longer after a while, but it literally forces you to take brakes more often (the ones you should take but often forget to).
So basically just listen to what your body tells you to do. (I mean the part that doesn´t want to go the pub to get hammered)


----------



## Tatu (Jan 21, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Let's see how it goes; but I really didn't have a choice here. My neck gets so stiff that I get dizziness/headaches and all the nice stuff that come along with it.



I have the same problem, it hits once or twice a year and I don't know if it's an age-thing, but going to gym 3-4 times a week, running and all that doesn't prevent those. At work I can adjust my table, but home - where the good stuff is - I can't. Seems like a reasonably priced table, might have to consider getting myself one of those.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 21, 2016)

I went to Ikea too, and this is what I purchased to increase my sense of well-being:


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 21, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I have the same problem, it hits once or twice a year and I don't know if it's an age-thing, but going to gym 3-4 times a week, running and all that doesn't prevent those. At work I can adjust my table, but home - where the good stuff is - I can't. Seems like a reasonably priced table, might have to consider getting myself one of those.



Maybe you should try to relax your face....... after having a look at your profile picture that might be worth trying


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 21, 2016)

I have severe degenerative disc disease (one of the lower discs), and my therapists told me that sitting is worse for my body than standing. I use this awesome ergonomic chair in my office ( http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...9000-Series-Ergonomic-Mesh/?cm_cat=2000000020 ) and the WonderGel DoubleGel cushion in the car and everywhere else (https://wondergel.com/index.php/wondergel-doublegel-seat-cushion-31.html). Both have helped greatly.


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm working with a similar solution since 3 years and it's awesome. As I can think more clearly and rock/dance around. Sometimes I feel like a conductor in front of an orchestra 

As Gunther suggested to stay flexible and dynamic is the key here so mixing sitting and standing is the right thing to do.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 21, 2016)

My coach keeps telling us to stretch hip flexors, since they get stiff and shortened from sitting. Stiff hip flexors rotate the hip backwards (I call it duck butt), and cause pressure on lower back. So, mix standing and sitting, and don't forget to stretch .


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow! You don't wanna stand in one place the whole day long. In the world of the underpaid assembly line workers out there, that's what screwing people up back and forth.  Perhaps interrupting the crunch every now and then, getting up and doing some stretching etc. would be healthier? Also a very important and often overlooked thing: people nowadays have marshmallows where abs and lower back muscles should be. A strong core makes life so much easier in so many ways! I think people like us really should be making a conscious effort of getting out of the cave 3-4 times a week and doing something for the body. It also helps the silly and burnt brains a lot.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 21, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Wow! You don't wanna stand in one place the whole day long. In the world of the underpaid assembly line workers out there, that's what screwing people up back and forth.  Perhaps interrupting the crunch every now and then, getting up and doing some stretching etc. would be healthier? (...) I think people like us really should be making a conscious effort of getting out of the cave 3-4 times a week and doing something for the body. It also helps the silly and burnt brains a lot.


 

That's right, and it al started with this Ikea desk:


----------



## Tatu (Jan 21, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Maybe you should try to relax your face....... after having a look at your profile picture that might be worth trying


I wear it like armor, and it can never be used to hurt me.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 21, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I wear it like armor, and it can never be used to hurt me.


Oh no... it was not intended as ridicule or insult. If so perceived my appologies.
Is was intended as humour by putting together your unfortunate headaches and profile picture.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 21, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Oh no... it was not intended as ridicule or insult. If so perceived my appologies.
> Is was intended as humour by putting together your unfortunate headaches and profile picture.


Don't worry, I didn't take it as such 
That was a semi-quote from Game of Thrones (from which my profile pic is from, if somebody doesn't know).


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> My coach keeps telling us to stretch hip flexors, since they get stiff and shortened from sitting. Stiff hip flexors rotate the hip backwards (I call it duck butt), and cause pressure on lower back. So, mix standing and sitting, and don't forget to stretch .



I call it a "sexy butt". And yes; I really have not stretched enough, as a matter of fact I don't think my hip flexors can rotate at all.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 22, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> My coach keeps telling us to stretch hip flexors, since they get stiff and shortened from sitting. Stiff hip flexors rotate the hip backwards (I call it duck butt), and cause pressure on lower back. So, mix standing and sitting, and don't forget to stretch .



This! I had severe lower back problems for years, and they more or less disappeared when I started doing a couple of back excercises and hip-flexor stretches a week. It should be mandatory stuff for all us sitters


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sometimes it's as simple as making time to get up, go outside and go for a brisk walk for 30 minutes. I try to do this every day (weather permitting - which isn't easy in the UK!) Do that once a day and you'll see a difference.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 23, 2016)

Use a drum throne and set it as high as it goes . I find it more comfortable than a chair sometimes


----------



## owenave (Mar 11, 2016)

I have pinched nerves in my lower back. They were compressed down to the size of a stick pin. I had an operation last June 2015. They told me I would be fine in 4 months. That I could even go out on a tour with a rock band that was wanting me to go back out. Bottom line 9 months later it is even hard to walk to the bathroom and back 8ft each way. And hard to stand or sit. I have a Office chair that was made by Tempur-Pedic. It is a great and comfortable office chair. 10 yr warranty. But some days it is hard for me to sit in it too long. So I don't think i will be standing at a desk all day... lol


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 11, 2016)

tokatila said:


> No more chairs for me. My neck and posture just can't take it anymore. So today I went and bought a new table from IKEA. It's bigger wider and the best part is that it's has an adjustable height up to 1.25 m; so about 4 feet and 2 inches for SI-unit handicapped.
> 
> Let's see can my lower back take the standing.



Well done. I built one myself (not quite as nice looking) 9 years ago. What a difference.


----------



## Barrie B (Mar 11, 2016)

"Sitting is the new smoking" is known through many scientific background.

Oh no!!! Will they make us go outside to sit in the rain?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 11, 2016)

20 Sun Salutations every hour on the hour + a good session of aerobic exercise every morning. I do want to get one of those desks though...


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2016)

As a young hustler...




upload photo

As a Fossil. Sitting is just not allowed, never will be.




post images


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 11, 2016)

Been standing for years now.

I compose [email protected] piano and most of the OB-trucks and post-houses is also work done sitting.
But in my own studio I'm standing wilst recording and mixing.
Love it!

Right now I'm on a show that makes me spit out 15mins music every three days, mixed and in stems.
That's 20hour days(!) and I would fall asleap sitting...

Best,
/Anders


----------



## owenave (Mar 14, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> As a young hustler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also always stood when I played keyboards for years. Either at the B3 or my Keytar.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey what a B3 rig.
Mine was behind me in the top shot.
What you using for Hammond now?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2016)

You don't need a healthcare professional to tell you that what doesn't hurt is what's good.

Standing would kill my back. No thanks.

And "sitting is the new smoking" is ridiculous whether or not a sedentary lifestyle is bad. Sitting doesn't contribute to your likelihood of getting every single disease on the list of ones you really don't want!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2016)

And there's no such thing as second-hand sitting.


----------



## owenave (Mar 14, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Hey what a B3 rig.
> Mine was behind me in the top shot.
> What you using for Hammond now?


Since I am not touring currently, I like the software B4II but they
have quit making it. Replaced by their Vintage Organs which is NOT
as good and not all the same controls. I was wanting to buy the B4II
and install it on my laptop to use live if I tour again. 
I actually like the sound of the B4II better than any Hammond I have played live.
Has features you never have on a real B3.
I had used it at a studio I used to work at and wanted to buy it.
Even emailed Native Instruments but they would still not sell me one
as is since it is discontinued.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear about that.
I had VB3 and B4 and tried to pretend they were OK but then my mounring stopped after buying this.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...hwVT72EOfspv74mCQ&sig2=ESbi3jT6Kw2QNrfjKZyMoQ

I'll try record direct from the FOH next week so you can check out a few different tones.
I dialed Jon Lord, Emerson, Hensley, etc.
Leslie emu is incredibly awesome on my Spacestation vrs.3.
It's a single cab bi amped 3-way using CPS technology.
I might not feel the air from the old 147 but this is heaven compared to the B4000 module, B2003 DSP plug, or any of the Native stuff.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Nick there's some pretty cool Work Out Balls that are really comfortable and can work as well as any chair with wheels...
Actually strengthens the back, MMA girls and guys use them in training too.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2016)

I think the key is to keep switching it. Stand (on a plush mat), sit (on a bar stool), kneel (in the name of the Father...)


----------



## owenave (Mar 14, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Sorry to hear about that.
> I had VB3 and B4 and tried to pretend they were OK but then my mounring stopped after buying this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj67J2Sn8HLAhUEbSYKHSkXBjsQFggjMAE&url=http://www.diversi.us/hx3db.html&usg=AFQjCNHLMFcTgNDD-hwVT72EOfspv74mCQ&sig2=ESbi3jT6Kw2QNrfjKZyMoQ
> ...


Thanks I will check it out. I didn't like the original B4, the sound changed drastic to the B4II.
I had one of the hammond models and hated it, and have used the Roland Keyboard one thru
a leslie on one tour (cheap promoter lol) I love the sound of the grinding Deep Purple sound.
I don't miss lifting B3's and leslies over the years. (part of the reason for the bad back)
At least when I was touring with Iron Butterfly there was back line furnished and road crew
so I just walked on did a sound check and left.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2016)

Bass Player in the original band was our hero as kids, he was from the neighborhood.
As was Chuck Sabatini, David Sanborn, Micheal McDonald....
As kids we could go see these guys doing covers at St.Judes Dance Hall.
Lee left for Cali way before I was born, but locals were all over that Inna Gadda DaVida stuff.

As always we changed the words to "Eat A Gob Of Velveeta".......

Great to see another stage warrior...


----------



## owenave (Mar 14, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Bass Player in the original band was our hero as kids, he was from the neighborhood.
> As was Chuck Sabatini, David Sanborn, Micheal McDonald....
> As kids we could go see these guys doing covers at St.Judes Dance Hall.
> Lee left for Cali way before I was born, but locals were all over that Inna Gadda DaVida stuff.
> ...


LOL I got a bunch of changed words also.... like "In the Garden with Rita Baby"
Yeah was sad when Lee passed away back in 2012. He had cogenital heart failure
and went code blue on the table several times. He lived about 10 years after that.
Thought he was going to pass on a couple times when we were in Europe.
It was fun going to Europe and playing and meeting a lot of the other Classic Rockers
that don't even play in the USA.... 
Cheers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2016)

"Hey Nick there's some pretty cool Work Out Balls that are really comfortable and can work as well as any chair with wheels...
Actually strengthens the back, MMA girls and guys use them in training too."

My wife has one of those, and she uses it sometimes. Most of the time she uses a Swopper (http://www.swopper.com/swopper-classic-1/). I have one of those, but 99.5% of the time I use my Aeron. (I use the Swopper for auxiliary seating.)

The advantage to the Aeron is that nobody can tell I don't wear skinny jeans and am not a hipster.


----------

